# anyone ever buy from nirvanashop.com?



## dierwolf (Feb 8, 2012)

thats where im thinkin about getting seeds from. any recommendations one way or the other? Thanks in advance.

Josh


----------



## PuffinNugs (Feb 8, 2012)

i try and stay away from Nirvana, you will get your beans and that, no problems there. its just the quality of beans and quality of the smoke you get from thier strains i dont like.

if you click the banner on top of the page (attitude) they are the best in my opinion and you can even get Nirvanas strains + 1000s more


----------



## powerplanter (Feb 8, 2012)

I bought some beans from Nirvanashop.  It's been several years ago, but I got them in about a week or ten days.  I got the Pure Power Plant.  Hence the user tag.  They were real healthy and got some good smoke from them.  Since then I've heard bad things.  Look at the Attitude.  I think they have about any thing you might want.  Stay safe.


----------



## Lobstah (Feb 10, 2012)

Im newbie here just ordered from Attitude and they were great, placing another order in 2 weeks or so for more beans.....


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Feb 10, 2012)

I have bought Nirvana beans from Nirvanashop, but nowadays I buy them from Gypsy Nirvana's Seed Boutique and I will be buying more from our sponsor.  Oddly, both of the above are less pricey than Nirvanashop.


----------

